# Reload 24 Help



## Miks786 (14/7/21)

Hey everyone, 

I recently bought a Reload 24 and I'm not winning at all. I have put 2 different coils in and rewicked twice but whenever I exhale it makes me cough and its an unpleasant exhale. I put the same coils into my Troll X and so much better..

What could i be doing wrong on the Reload? Any tips?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/7/21)

Post some pics of your build to help us help you: coil placement, wicking, etc. are all very sensitive when it comes to the Reload 24.


----------



## Miks786 (14/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Post some pics of your build to help us help you: coil placement, wicking, etc. are all very sensitive when it comes to the Reload 24.


Will do so later, Don't have the tank with me now


----------



## Munro31 (14/7/21)

Also check if your resistance is jumping when you fire, could be a short

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raees (5/8/21)

Following


----------

